# Retrofit: rear parking sensors



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

This was a fairly simple retrofit, with the biggest part required being the replacement rear bumper. I took the opportunity to upgrade to a facelift rear bumper and diffuser, which came with sensors and sensor loom. This was on my 2007 V6 TT.

Note: this guide covers fitting an early module (part numbers ending 283, the later ones 475). Early modules are on address 76 and use the convenience CAN, compared to 10 and the powertrain CAN for the later ones. I believe the changeover was in late 2008, so before the facelift happened.

Parts required:


```
4H0 919 275       | Ultrasonic parking sensor x4
1T0 919 133 C 9B9 | Sealing rings (satin black) x4 (also available in other colours)

8J0 971 085 D     | Loom for parking sensors x1
     or
3C0 973 203       | 3 pin connector (for sensors) x4
8E0 972 112       | 12 pin connector (for control module) x1

8E0 972 416 A     | 16 pin connector (for control module) x1
000 979 009 E     | Wire set with square pins x4 (7 pins)

8P0 919 283 D     | Park assist control module (J446) x1

8E0 919 279       | Buzzer x1
4B0 972 623       | 2 pin connector (for buzzer) x1
000 979 009 E     | Wire set with square pins x1 (2 pins)

000 979 009 E     | Wire set with square pins (for central convenience control module marked * below) x1 (2 pins)
                  | Piggy back blade fuse holder with 5A fuse x1
                  | Piggy back mini blade fuse holder with 5A fuse x1

                  | Wire - 0.35mm² thin wall
                  | Eyelet ground terminal x1
```
*Wiring*

Since the bumper came with the sensor loom, I didn't have to make that up and I could simply plug it in the new module. The easiest way to tap into the convenience CAN is into the central convenience control module, which is also convenient in its location just under the parking module.

The permanent live feed is taken from the boot fusebox. The drivers sill trim pulls firmly upwards and is only clipped in. The rear seat bench should also be pulled up and removed along with the drivers side boot trim (requiring the rear boot trim, parcel shelf, boot floor and boot foam). This should give plenty of access to run the wires.

I wrapped all my wires in cloth tape and cable tied them to prevent rattles.

Park assist control module connector (A) (T16e) (16-pin)
Pin 1 > Fuse 7 in dash fuse box (5A) (positive, ignition live)
Pin 2 > Buzzer, pin 2
Pin 3 > Fuse 5 in boot fuse box (5A) (positive, permanent live)
Pin 7 > Central convenience control module block C, pin 10 (convenience CAN low - orange/brown wire) (already in use, need to splice) *
Pin 8 > Earth
Pin 10 > Buzzer, pin 1
Pin 14 > Central convenience control module block C, pin 9 (convenience CAN high - orange/green wire) (already in use, need to splice) *

Wired to dashboard fuse box for ignition live:









Spliced into convenience CAN (brown and green wires):









Connector wired up:









Ready to connect:









The module can be seen here on the right with the brown connector. The fuse tap for permanent live can also be seen:









The buzzer mounts into the rear right speaker area, seen below the tweeter here:









And from the front (with the speaker grille removed):









*Coding*

19-CAN Gateway - Installation List

283 modules - Enable '76 - Park Assist'[/*]

475 modules - Enable '10 - Park/Steer Assist'[/*]

76-Park Assist
Coding:

*00?xxxx*: Trailer Hitch
0 = Trailer Hitch not installed
1 = Trailer Hitch installed[/*]
*00x?xxx*: Transmission
0 = Manual Transmission
1 = Automatic Transmission[/*]
*00xx?xx*: Specification
0 = Rest of World (RoW)
1 = Rest of World (RoW) S/RS
2 = North America (NAR)
3 = North America (NAR) S/RS[/*]
*00xxx?x*: Chassis
0 = Sedan
1 = Avant (Wagon)
2 = Cabriolet
3 = Coupé
5 = Sports Car (R8 only)[/*]
*00xxxx?*: Model
1 = Audi TT (8J) / Audi R8 (42)
3 = Audi A3 (8P)[/*]
More details here

Note: 10-Park/Steer Assist uses long coding

You will now be able to adjust the volume and frequency in the DIS:


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

A replacement rear bumper isn't required. The inside of the bumper is marked where the sensors should go. I drilled mine.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

True, although I heard it wasn't possible to buy the brackets separately?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm in the process of gathering the parts required to fit front sensors, and now realise that the later modules don't use the convenience CAN bus but instead use the powertrain CAN bus. The pins for these differ, but everything else is the same. The downside being that it was easy to splice into the convenience CAN bus from the central convenience module, whereas drivetrain will probably need to come from the CAN gateway (might be somewhere else nearer, need to check).

Also the early modules are on address 76 compared to 10 for the later ones. The early modules have part numbers ending 283, the later ones 475. I believe the changeover was in late 2008, so before the facelift happened.

Not sure how the coding differs yet until I get my new module fitted.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

At around the time of the module changeover, the rear sensors wiring also changed, with all sensors sharing sensor pins 1, and pins 3. However, I used a newer sensor loom on my older parking module and it worked fine, I think it is just the positive and earth that has been combined, with each sensor having an individual data wire still.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Be interested to see this working mate (fronts), I may do the same.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

Good write up and great quality pictures.

Did you investigate the possibility of inserting the relevant size connectors into the back of the fuse box so that an empty space could be used rather than using a piggy-back fuse?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

barry_m2 said:


> Be interested to see this working mate (fronts), I may do the same.


I got the new module connected the other day, with wired draping from the CAN gateway into the boot for the powertrain CAN bus required for the newer modules. Had a play with VCDS but weirdly couldn't set it to be RHD, or to the TT (S3 and R8 work). However it is complaining about lack of front sensors and front buzzer so that's the next thing to do. I have them but need to get the connectors and run the wires (it needs lots of wire as it all runs from the boot to the dash/front of car, so might need more of that too)

Will keep this post updated


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

tttony said:


> Good write up and great quality pictures.
> 
> Did you investigate the possibility of inserting the relevant size connectors into the back of the fuse box so that an empty space could be used rather than using a piggy-back fuse?


I did look into it when I did the auto lights, however the dash fuse box looks to be a nightmare due to the amount of wires there, and apparently requiring all the fuses to be removed to add new pins. Probably easier in the boot but the piggyback fuses are neat anyway and keeps the new circuit isolated from the original, so better than splicing


----------



## bigchunk (Jun 6, 2019)

Great write up that i am hoping to be doing myself in a couple of months time, i have a question if anyone can help. I have the 2009 model car, so just wondering if i can follow this exact write up and purchase the parking module used, or do i need to buy the newer module and wire slightly differently?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I believe either will work, but make sure you use the correct canbus for the module you use

Do you know which central electric module you have, as this will help clarify if your TT base the newer electrical systems


----------



## bigchunk (Jun 6, 2019)

MT-V6 said:


> I believe either will work, but make sure you use the correct canbus for the module you use
> 
> Do you know which central electric module you have, as this will help clarify if your TT base the newer electrical systems


Thanks for the reply, i am at work abroad just now, so not able to check central electric module i have, but i believe it will be the newer one, as the car is a Jan 2009 TTS with the white DIS.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'd probably go with the newer module too then. I can help with part numbers if you need


----------



## bigchunk (Jun 6, 2019)

MT-V6 said:


> I'd probably go with the newer module too then. I can help with part numbers if you need


That would be a great help, also with the newer module am I correct in thinking I could add the front sensors at a later date too?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Today I finally moved the rear buzzer into the factory location in the rear right speaker grille, as I originally couldn't find the correct location! Strangely, the plastic spreader rivet in the parts diagram is not used or needed, and is also not mentioned in the workshop manual. I will update the first post

The mounting location is just below the tweeter:









It can be seen fitted here:









Finally, from inside the car (with the speaker grille removed):


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Some time in the spring I will be swapping from after market PDC to OEM - have the bits including a rear bumper which I need to get painted - Do you know if there is a similar OEM/factory fit place to mount the buzzer in a roadster which does not have the same rear speaker layout as the coupe. 7zap.com does not show it?
If I find it when I get the trim behind the rear seat off will post a picture.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I would imagine wherever the rear speakers are in the roadster. Will see if Elsawin has any diagrams


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Found it


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

]so with having not a lot to do started this today. been a spanner man not to good with electrics thought I would ask help.

fitted the bumper complete with factory sensors and pic is of wiring loom 1

guess the module goes here 2

so I need the module is the 283 the best for tt 2009 diesel roadster ?

what other parts do I need ?

module , buzzer and wire im thinking

hope im not a pain


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

2


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

3


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

4


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

does the middle plug get used on the module if using this harness and 283 module ?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

The parts list in in the first post, though I can double check the module. There are 2 versions, 2009 is on the edge of both, though the later module will fit early cars too

You need to wire the module to power, canbus etc too


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

well 283 arrived yesterday hope it works ?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

What is the letter at the end of the part number?


----------



## bobbobb (Dec 24, 2008)

MT-V6 said:


> What is the letter at the end of the part number?


isn't one part number 8p0 919 283 valeo


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I stumbled across this interesting arrangement on an early (03/2007) 2.0 TFSI Roadster. The advertisement lists front and rear parking sensors, but I wonder if this is an aftermarket kit or just an early OEM?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Aftermarket as there are no OEM front sensors for the MK2 TT

Also the sensors aren't flush fitting

Not a bad job, but not as tidy as OEM parts either. Luckily the R8 uses the same switch bank so OEM switches are available


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

bobbobb said:


> MT-V6 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the letter at the end of the part number?
> ...


That was only fitted to the A3, superseded on 01/11/2005 by A, superseded on 01/11/2006 by C, superseded on 01/01/2007 by D. After D they switched over to the 8P0 919 475 x versions.

So it was superseded 3 times before the TT MK2 was around (the TT started with revision D) but I would guess it would still be compatible though. It's often hard to tell the differences between versions

Let us know how you get on


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

So - S-line bumper - OEM sensors in & after a bit of a faff with the fact that the body work guy brought the sensor wire out on the grommet on the Left side of the boot (will change when I fit new TTS valance   ) all is working.
But:
1 - new OEM PDC setup is less sensitive to obstacles than my previous non-flush sitting retrofit - can sensitivity be adjusted in VCDS?
2 - the parking beeper (in OEM position behind driver's L ear - thanks MT-V6) is much quieter even on full volume in DIS I have ordered small amp & speaker to sort this,
3 - the RNSE dose not mute when reversing which my A4 B8 MMI does nicely - If not I will link RFSL C2 to Tel mute D11 in RNSE with a diode to see if that will work.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

1) Sensitivity cannot be adjusted as far as I know. It should be fairly good though, <30cm is a solid tone, should pick up objects within about a metre or so. What is yours like?

2) Also sounds strange, I find it can be very loud on full volume. Did you mount it behind the rear right speaker grille? I originally had mine in the side of the boot, and later moved to the speaker grille once I found where it mounted, which obviously made it loader in the cabin.

3) It doesn't mute, some PDC modules have the option to dim the volume, but not by very much. The mute idea sounds good, as long as it doesn't make the RNSE display a message about a phone call like some aftermarket stereos do. Let us know how you get on. I'm not sure C2 would help though as I believe it is an input, not an output. Might need a feed from the CECM


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks -

I have a spare 283D module so will try that. The sensors were not new so will be annoyed if they are the problem looks great with painted flush sensors 

Speaker mounting started in the OEM position as per your diagram then moved to behind speaker grill but still a little quiet. Bought one of these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07 ... UTF8&psc=1 and the old PDC came with a proper mini speaker so will try this

I have a reversing camera and RNSE-PU fed with reverse light to the C2 pin old style rather than the hack so will send the same +12v on reverse to the tel mute - diode should stop my phone turning on the reversing screen! I will let you know how it works.


----------



## 999argonaut (Oct 22, 2016)

Can anyone who has done this install confirm if the CAN HIGH/LOW and POS+ can be picked up from anywhere in the bootspace (and if so any suggestion where exactly for CAN ?). I am about to embark on this install so would be happy to not have to route wires to the front of the car for canbus and power connections. 2006 TT Coupe with 283 D parking module.


----------



## Rufflesj (Jun 22, 2020)

I'd be interested in finding out how to turn the annoying thing off? Why oh why does anyone need sensors to reverse park a TT?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Rufflesj* - If you've ever had the pleasure of reverse parking a Roadster into a poorly lit parking space at night, with the top up, you would quickly understand why a reverse camera or parking sensors are helpful. It avoids parking by the Braile method.


----------



## 999argonaut (Oct 22, 2016)

Rufflesj said:


> I'd be interested in finding out how to turn the annoying thing off? Why oh why does anyone need sensors to reverse park a TT?


Not a big need for the coupe, I agree. However, since my lovely wife still managed to smash the rearbumper trying to reverse park without them I needed to replace this part on my car. I found a nice replacement bumper with PDC and loom so I figured whilst I am in there. On topic, please do let me know if anyone has suggestions for CAN High/Low pick up points in the boot.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

CAN High & low are as below 
Convenience control module in the boot behind the R wheel arch 
Central convenience control module block C, pin 10 (convenience CAN low - orange/brown wire)
Central convenience control module block C, pin 9 (convenience CAN high - orange/green wire)

Fused +ve direct from battery
If you need an Accessory ON +ve you need to run it from the driver's side fuse board


----------



## 999argonaut (Oct 22, 2016)

JohnnyFarmer said:


> CAN High & low are as below
> Convenience control module in the boot behind the R wheel arch
> Central convenience control module block C, pin 10 (convenience CAN low - orange/brown wire)
> Central convenience control module block C, pin 9 (convenience CAN high - orange/green wire)
> ...


Perfect. Thank you. Will give this a try!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

MT-V6 said:


> The easiest way to tap into the convenience CAN is into the central convenience control module, which is also convenient in its location just under the parking module.


Yes as in the guide the convenience CAN in early cars is the easiest place to splice, only for the 283 modules though.

Permanent live is from the boot fusebox, you may or may not already have a supply in place to fuse 5

Ignition live is shown in the diagrams but others have got away without using it, so give it a try as that is the only one that is needed from the dash fusebox


----------



## MRODRO1 (Sep 16, 2020)

Been following this thread to retrofit the rear parking sensors and almost complete barring my boot fuse box does not have Fuse 5 connected.Is it ok to use fuse 1 which is 5A and permanent live?
I am also struggling to find the right canbus high and low wires to splice into! Obviously have found CECM under the dash but what I perceive to be block C doesn't have the right coloured wires! Mine is the old CECM ending in H! Bumper, Sensors, module all fitted and wired as this thread


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

MRODRO1 said:


> Been following this thread to retrofit the rear parking sensors and almost complete barring my boot fuse box does not have Fuse 5 connected.Is it ok to use fuse 1 which is 5A and permanent live?
> I am also struggling to find the right canbus high and low wires to splice into! Obviously have found CECM under the dash but what I perceive to be block C doesn't have the right coloured wires! Mine is the old CECM ending in H! Bumper, Sensors, module all fitted and wired as this thread


Are you sure fuse 5 doesn't have any pins in it? I would expect it to have one which you can piggyback from as in my original post, or as I have done since wire in the fuse directly

What module are you using as this will affect which canbus you will need, either convenience or powertrain

I think you are mixing up the CECM (central electric module) with the CCM (convenience module). The CCM is what you need for canbus and is in the right on the boot right next to the location for the parking module, but ONLY if you have a 283 module


----------



## MRODRO1 (Sep 16, 2020)

Thank you for your reply.

Yes Fuse 5 has one pin/connector only. Are you saying I can piggy back off that?

My module is 283 D.

I think you are right and I have been confusing CECM and CCM. I have run my canbus wires to the CECM, is there anywhere here I can splice into or is it CCM or nothing?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

MRODRO1 said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> Yes Fuse 5 has one pin/connector only. Are you saying I can piggy back off that?
> 
> ...


Yes you can use fuse 5. Bare in mind it will need a fuse, a piggyback holder is easiest

A 283 module required convenience canbus and you are in luck as the CECM does indeed have convenience canbus. Low is G7 (orange/brown) and high is G8 (orange/green)

Connector G (T12e) is 12 pin black. Make sure you twist your canbus wires together between the CECM and the parking module


----------



## MRODRO1 (Sep 16, 2020)

Once again thank you for your reply.

That's a relief! I do have both canbus wires twisted yes and my piggyback is all wired and ready to plug in.

I followed your excellent write up however went wrong by misunderstanding the CECM and CCM.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Good stuff, hope the rest goes well, it sounds like you are almost done


----------



## MRODRO1 (Sep 16, 2020)

Got the Parking sensors all up and running thanks to your guide! Only difference was I spliced into CANBUS under drivers side dash. I don't have VAGCOM however surprisingly it all worked without any coding??? Even got it in DIS for volume and frequency??? Any thoughts? Also it is fine to get coding in advance? For example, I have Door Warning Lights to install, can I code the door modules in advance?
Regards, Paul


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm not surprised it works as there is really limited coding for the PDC module anyway. Likely you will have stores fault codes related to not having the gateway coded for the PDC module

Yes you can code in advance, again fault codes will be stored in the door modules

All the fault codes can be cleared at a later date, they won't affect anything


----------



## MRODRO1 (Sep 16, 2020)

Once again many thanks! Your advice has been invaluable! My car is being coded on Friday for cruise, mfsw, rns-e, door lights and also parking sensors? Does that mean if they clear the faults for the parking sensors it will still work or better to re-code?
Regards, Paul


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It would be best to clear the fault codes after the coding changes, that way they shouldn't come back (for the things that are actually fitted). Also ask for a copy of the scan because it might help you in future if you know what modules are fitted and how they are coded


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm currently in the process of retro-fitting factory PDC. I have my bumper, loom, buzzer and module (8P0 919 475 M) all installed.

All I have left to do is the wiring. I was wondering has anyone had any experience with the Kufatec loom?

https://www.kufatec.com/en/audi/tt/tt-8 ... t-8j-36479

I'm struggling to work out if it's built for connections to the powertrain and fusebox at the front of the car? Or for the older 283 module.

Also can anyone clarify where the CAN gateway module (J533) is located please? As I cant seem to find it anywhere, I assume this is what I need to splice into? Pins T20d/16 and T20d/6. Thanks


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

That module is correct. I am not sure about that kufatec loom. You could try asking them although their customer service is reportedly quite poor...

Though depending on how the loom is made, it might be designed to go to the gateway regardless of whether it is convenience or powertrain canbus

The gateway is just behind the glovebox, nice and easy to access with the glovebox removed:


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> That module is correct. I am not sure about that kufatec loom. You could try asking them although their customer service is reportedly quite poor...
> 
> Though depending on how the loom is made, it might be designed to go to the gateway regardless of whether it is convenience or powertrain canbus


Yep exactly, emailed them and they just replied with a link to the loom for the sensors :roll:. That's what I'm thinking, from the images it seems to have the correct number of connections but it's wire lengths I'm worried about. Maybe I will take a punt on it, as the price for the pins and connectors from Audi are quite expensive.

Thanks for the quick reply on the module location, I was looking under the steering wheel as per service manual but I'm guessing that's for LHD...


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

Finally got round to wiring this all together this weekend and it's working great. I even have the menu ready on DIS without any coding. However I'm having a little trouble with the coding on VCDS to remove some of the error codes which are now present. Please see relevant modules from my scan below:



> Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels:. 8P0-919-475-7X1.clb
> Part No SW: 8P0 919 475 M HW: 8P0 919 475 M
> Component: PARKHILFE 4K H01 0140
> Revision: 11001001 Serial number: 36861133100137
> ...


I've checked the box for "76: Park Assist" in the installation list in the CAN Gateway controller, do I need to check the box for "10: Park/Steer Assist" too? As this module 10 is now present in my auto-scan when it wasn't before.










Regarding the adaptations screen, what exactly do I need to do here? I've noticed the adaptations about setting the buzzer volume, frequency and confirmation sound is present in the "10: Park/Steer Assist" module.










In the CAN Gateway adaptations screen my options are as below:










If I try and open the "76 Park Assist" controller I get an error message "controller not responding" and it kicks me out.

Any advice would be appreciated so I can finish this mod off. Apologies if this is basic stuff but I'm quite new to the TT and more so VCDS!


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

It looks like you just need to code the gateway again. The new module will show up even if not ticked in the installation list, but you'll get faults like you have

The 475 modules are on address 10 as shown in your scan, so in the gateway installation list just tick number 10 and leave 76 unticked, then clear your faults and hopefully they won't return

It is the older 283 modules that use address 76, I might need to update my guide as I originally had a 283 module fitted

As for the adaptations, the parking module one are just the same as you now have in the DIS, and if you change it via the DIS you will be able to hear the changes in volume etc. Nothing needs to be changed in the gateway adaptations so leave that as is


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Also, depending on what car your new parking module came from, it is worth having a look over the long coding for it. Feel free to post screenshots of it if needed

Some coding can be weird on these modules and won't always save...


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> Also, depending on what car your new parking module came from, it is worth having a look over the long coding for it. Feel free to post screenshots of it if needed
> 
> Some coding can be weird on these modules and won't always save...


That's great MT thanks, checked the 10 module and un-checked the 76 module and the fault codes have now gone. You were right about the long coding on the module too, it seems like it was from an LHD Audi A3.


























I've tried to change the bits to RHD and Audi TT 8J but I am getting an re-code invalid message as below:










Any idea on how to procced next?


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

It can stay LHD, i had exactly the same on mine, its configured as a LHD R8 and still is. Doesn't affect anything and I have no errors.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

barry_m2 said:


> It can stay LHD, i had exactly the same on mine, its configured as a LHD R8 and still is. Doesn't affect anything and I have no errors.


Beat me to it, Barry and I have slightly different versions of the front and rear sensor modules and we couldn't get it to save. I wondered if the correct TT modules would allow it but apparently not. You should be fine leaving it as is


----------



## Nipun (Dec 7, 2020)

MT-V6 said:


> barry_m2 said:
> 
> 
> > It can stay LHD, i had exactly the same on mine, its configured as a LHD R8 and still is. Doesn't affect anything and I have no errors.
> ...


Perfect thanks very much for confirming guys, I'll leave it as it is, I also have no errors and they seem to be working just fine


----------

